# SKY MEDALIST made when?



## riot (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi all.

Would anyone happen to know when the SKY USA medalist was made?

Ive got an old LH version, 34#, 66", 23" poo brown riser.
Im trying to talk the wife into approving a new toy into the household 
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Im GUESSING 1989 or something?

For its age, she still lets them rip like you wouldnt believe (the bow im talking about)

cheers
Riot


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Pictures would be of great help. Thanks


----------



## riot (Feb 28, 2010)

Imcoming pics 
Ignore the dust and the oddball d-loop (ive got a busted top joint to my index finger)





















hope it helps


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I would say it was after Earl Hoyt sold Hoyt to Easton, which from what I remember was around 1985 and looking at the rest set up I would guess it would be between 85/90.


----------

